# Wood fired bacon...



## wes w (Jan 14, 2017)

Most folks have cold smoked bacon, so, I'll add another.

Cured with Pop's cure,  smoked for 8 hrs.   Rest for one week in the frig.  Slice and pack.    Final product was 22lbs of the most awesome hickory smoked bacon you can imagine.  

We do this yearly a week before Christmas.  Its our bacon and breakfast sausage week!    Our breakfast sausage is 50-50 pork butt and venison,  plus about 10% pork fat.    Sage, salt, pepper.   Simply awesome!

Enjoy.... 













IMG_20161130_173645001.jpg



__ wes w
__ Jan 14, 2017


















IMG_20161130_202331185.jpg



__ wes w
__ Jan 14, 2017


















IMG_20161130_203413440_HDR.jpg



__ wes w
__ Jan 14, 2017


















IMG_20161210_155248757.jpg



__ wes w
__ Jan 14, 2017


















IMG_20161211_101812090.jpg



__ wes w
__ Jan 14, 2017


















IMG_20161211_105635694.jpg



__ wes w
__ Jan 14, 2017






Yeah, its a little redneck, but it works for me... :-)













IMG_20161211_164700317.jpg



__ wes w
__ Jan 14, 2017


















IMG_20161211_175656632.jpg



__ wes w
__ Jan 14, 2017


















IMG_20161218_121515455.jpg



__ wes w
__ Jan 14, 2017


















IMG_20161218_132222322.jpg



__ wes w
__ Jan 14, 2017






Love the vac rolls from Vacuum Sealers Unlimited.  We buy them by the case.

I've got another  20 lbs of bellies in the cure now.  That should make our yearly supply.   As you can tell by the photo, the pepper bacon has a darker color once sliced.  Not sure why, but it is soooo awesome!!

Hope everyone has a great year!!

If you have children, hug them, tell them you love them.  We never know how long they will be with us....


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 15, 2017)

Everything looks fantastic!

Great job!

Al


----------



## ghoster (Jan 15, 2017)

Nice work.  Love the cold smoker too.


----------



## tropics (Jan 15, 2017)

Wes that looks good from here,love that smoker

Richie


----------



## daveomak (Jan 15, 2017)

Bacon looks great my friend...    You will be hounded to make more for the neighborhood....


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 15, 2017)

Nice smoke Wes!

Point!


----------



## joe black (Jan 15, 2017)

Great looking bacon and, good job on the smoker.


----------

